# Cutting down graphite shafts?



## tsped83 (Aug 31, 2014)

Evening shaftoids, other than effecting the swing weight(?) (can you actually tell?), would cutting an inch off a driver shaft have any noticeable effect on the structure of that shaft? That is to say make it weaker in some way?

Thanks


----------



## One Planer (Aug 31, 2014)

If you butt trim the shaft it shouldn't  affect flex or the shaft in any way providing it's cut properly.  

Most shaft manufacturers have a trimming guide. 

As for swing weight. Lopping half an inch off will alter the swing weight by 3 points (roughly), so taking an inch off will move it 6 points. Whether you can feel the difference or not is entirely personal. 

MGL is a club builder/fitter. Maybe worth a PM?


----------



## Foxholer (Aug 31, 2014)

Just make sure you wrap it with tape before hacking it!

That way, you minimise the chance of it splitting/shearing/cracking/splintering (or whatever).

The splinters can be pretty nasty too.


----------



## BTatHome (Aug 31, 2014)

... or use a Dremel with a cutting disk. Never have any splinters/cracks with one of them.


----------



## tsped83 (Aug 31, 2014)

Thanks all, going to chop the driver down to 45"


----------



## Foxholer (Aug 31, 2014)

BTatHome said:



			... or use a Dremel with a cutting disk. Never have any splinters/cracks with one of them.
		
Click to expand...

I'd still use tape even with that.

Or simply go through the Grip if it wasn't salvageable! Did that once to find that I'd neatly taken an Extension out!


----------



## the_coach (Aug 31, 2014)

as 'fox' says use tape. 

assuming your cutting the inch at the grip end, providing you put no haircracks in when you cut it, all will be good. doubt very much whether you'd really notice the difference swingweight, kick point etc.

something I always tell folks to try first is measure an inch down your grip at the inch mark but a ring of tape on that line around the grip. 
then spend a bunch of time over a few weeks using the club but putting your grip on the handle under that tape line, yes there will be some of the butt, the inch atop your hands, but you soon get used to that. you can then see just how much difference it really would make if you did cut it.

could well be that it would, if you're having difficulty finding center, very well help some. 
but at least you'd be sure. 

if it made little difference to the outcome of the shots you'd at least know the issue lay elsewhere, & maybes need to have a look at technique more with a lesson. or/& maybe try out some different kind of drivers with a deal more loft.


----------

